# IDPA- Self defefense shooting



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

!%First IDPA shoot @ Big Darby range in West Jefferson 10am Sat.
come on out and shoot or just watch, lots o fun

Defensive pistol shooting as a sport is quite simply the use of practical equipment including full charge service ammunition to solve simulated "real world" self-defense scenarios. Shooters competing in Defensive Pistol events are required to use practical handguns and holsters that are truly suitable for self-defense use. No "competition only" equipment is permitted in Defensive Pistol matches since the main goal is to test the skill and ability of an individual, not his or her equipment or gamesmanship.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would like to go out and check that place out, I have talked to them once or twice on the phone and I have heard its a nice place, I just dont have much of a desire to go to the state ranges anymore, I dont have much interest in the competition stuff...would like to find a place for some casual plinking and to shoot the breeze with fellow shooters.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I would like to go out and check that place out, I have talked to them once or twice on the phone and I have heard its a nice place, I just dont have much of a desire to go to the state ranges anymore, I dont have much interest in the competition stuff...would like to find a place for some casual plinking and to shoot the breeze with fellow shooters.


Check out the Pickaway County Sportsman Club


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> Check out the Pickaway County Sportsman Club


Do they have a website?? or is there a # I could call?? Thanks Chessie


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Monday
10:00am - 7:00pm

Wednesday, Thursday
10:00am - 8:00pm

Friday
10:00am - 9:00pm

Saturday
9:00am - 9:00pm

Sunday
12:00pm - 7:00pm

Closed Tuesdays!

Phone
614.879.0457

Fax
614.879.7409

Mailing Address
875 Middle Pike
PO Box 150
West Jefferson, OH
43162

MapQuest
Driving Directions


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Angler69


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.pcsirange.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=7&Itemid=17


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link Chessie..it looks nice.


----------

